# Car Shakes



## nkhalid (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi! My 2007 2.5s altima seems to shake at speeds between 30 and 45 mphs anyone have any clue to what might be the problem? :waving:


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Worn U-joints on the driveshaft


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Dude! He has an Altima, not a Pathfinder, Armada or Xterra!

Anyways, you MOST likely need a tire balance or in rare cases, you have a bad tire or tires, due to separated belts.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL hahaaa, thats freakin funny, sorry was in kind of a hurry and wasnt paying that much attention. My bad, your right.

Scratch that :fluffy:


----------



## nkhalid (Mar 17, 2009)

oh ok i guess ill have to look into it...i was worried it may have been something wrong with the steering assembly or something...

thanks for the input guys


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

The car is too new to have worn out chassis parts unless it was curbed.
Take metro273's advice and also have the wheels looked at (may have one bent).


----------

